# I only get it around girls



## AnTiHurLeyPUnk (Apr 15, 2004)

Okay, I have what I think is IBS. However, I only get it when I'm super nervous. The weird part is I only get it when I'm around girls I like. I don't get it before a big speech at school or anything. Basically my symptoms are cramps, and feeling like I'm going to have the runs. Does anybody know a way I can help calm my stomach down? Any information would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## WhoaNellie1487 (May 5, 2003)

Breathing patterns sometimes help...Sipping water(not gulping!) Erm, Let's see..That's all I can think of right now.


----------



## theresnopoint (Sep 7, 2003)

decaf tea, pepto bismol, yoga


----------

